# Hi, new here! Does anybody have any idea what breeds my puppy might be?



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

I got this puppy about a month ago. His name is Loki, and boy, does it fit! 

He's about 4 and a half months old now, and is a little over 10 pounds. I've attached a couple of pictures of him for you all to see.

His paws aren't very big, but his legs are very long for his size. I rescued him from a shelter - he and his 7 siblings had been found on the side of the road. There were clearly multiple dads involved with the litter as well. 

The shelter told me that they think he's a chihuahua/terrier mix of some sort. What do you all think? I've also done one of those weight calculators online to estimate his adult weight, and am coming up with around 27 pounds. Do you think that seems accurate?

Thanks, and I look forward to talking to ya'll!


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry, one attachment didn't work! I'll have to figure out how to get that one in the correct format.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Pit bull x chihuahua? It's a little hard to tell from the one picture, but he looks a lot like the pitxchi down the street from me. Those ears are fabulous!


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Someone told me pitbull recently too! Here's a couple more pictures to make it easier to see. And thanks! I love the ears. He can't figure out how he wants to wear them yet. You'll note in one of those I just posted that one is up and one is down.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't see any type of pitbull breed in him. I do see some chihuahua.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Goodness at those ears. He sure looks like a sweet little guy.



Sibe said:


> I don't see any type of pitbull breed in him. I do see some chihuahua.


This. Chihuahua/terrier type mix seems pretty plausible to me.


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah, I've been thinking more along the lines of jack russell x chihuahua. I can see pitbull a little in his face shape, but it's so little! But then again, he is still a puppy. I'm guessing it'll all be a little easier to guess once he grows to his full size. Thanks for your comments! I love the ears... they're my favorite. Today he's wearing them both floppy. He's also teething BIG TIME right now, so I've heard that can affect his ability/desire to hold up his ears.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I can see jack russell x Chihuahua too. I agree with Sibe - I don't see any pitbull.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't see any pitbull either, but I can believe chi x terrier. He's so cute, and I love the ears!


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

His legs are just soo long for his body. Do either jack russells or chihuahuas tend to have long legs? I'm relatively new to doggies. I had one with a boyfriend that I recently broke up with, and he took the baby doggy


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Here are a couple updated pictures of Loki. He's now 12 pounds! Growing very quickly. Does anything else come out at you from these new pictures? My vet told me he didn't see chihuahua in him at all, but maybe jack russell x lab. He's a tricky case!


----------



## shannylee (Aug 8, 2013)

He looks a bit like my Beatrix did when we brought her home from the rescue. They told us that she was sheltie/border collie mix. HA! A border collie may have walked past her once!! She looks like rat terrier to me. She has the same long, skinny tail and big ears as Loki. He's super cute! Love his white toes!!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't see any Pit Bull, or Lab in your dog, and vets are generally horrible at guessing breeds lol!


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hehe thanks, shannylee! Yep, he has white toes on all but one foot, so cute! Yeah, I don't think anybody knows what my Loki is. I've heard soooo many varying opinions. I may have to go the DNA test route at some point, but I've heard that even those can be pretty unreliable!


----------



## shannylee (Aug 8, 2013)

Does he have a white tip on his tail? Bea does. Makes her tail look like a Q-tip! LOL!


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hehe nope, no white tip! The only place he has any white is those toes and his chest/belly.  And his ears just kill me.


----------



## shannylee (Aug 8, 2013)

The ears are a hoot! Bea's were tipped when we first picked her up from the rescue but they are erect now and they are HUGE! Better to hear you with, my dear! LOL!


----------



## Boof (Aug 10, 2013)

Slartibartfast said:


> I can see jack russell x Chihuahua too. I agree with Sibe - I don't see any pitbull.



That goes for me too. I see chihuahua I have chihuahuas and my mother in law use to raise them. Their ears do that they will probably stand or could possibly one stand and one floppy. I also see the terrier too.

he is so adorable either way.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

He's so cute definitely Chihuahua. LOL


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wish I knew for sure! I think my final guess is chihuahua x jack russell. He's a little nutball!


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Here are some new pictures of Loki! He's about 15 pounds now, and 5 and a half months. Do you all still think terrier/Chihuahua? 

He's TALL. Like at least a foot tall at the shoulder.


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

And here's one more of his sweet little face!


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

I already posted these on the random pictures thread, but I thought I'd post them on Loki's own thread, too! 



















He's about 8 months now. Do any of you see any new breed characteristics coming out? I'm positive there's some terrier in there but beyond that I'm just not sure. Also, he's about 25 pounds.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Holy Cow, I LOVE those ears. He is cute whatever he is.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Those ears and his size and color make me think maybe some Boston Terrier. Looks like maybe he has long Boston legs too?


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, He Has Very Long Legs!Is that A Boston Trait? I've Been Trying To Figure Out Where Those Are Coming From. Are BoStons Usually That Slim And This Size? Sorry About The All Caps, My Phone...


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

He Also Snorts And Grunts LOT, haha


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

They seem to have long legs to me, I'm no conformation expert though.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh and because all those have had their ears cut, here are natural Boston ears


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Dang, His Everything BuT The Face looks Boston To Me Then!

He'S NotBulky At All, Very Slim!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe Rat Terrier and Boston Terrier but something else in there as he does not have a really short sleek looking coat.


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah His CoAt Is much Shorter And Coarser. Would That Explain Him Being 25 Lbs At 8 Months, Or Is Something Bigger Probably There Too?


----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

It's possible he's part Boston. 
My Boston isn't very bulky at all, and I've seen a few around the dog park here that aren't either. 
I think they're one of those breeds that has unfortunately been bred everywhere by everyone, that they come in many different shapes and sizes now. I have some photos, not the best, that could be some examples. 

Pic 1: Penny (my girl, about 10 pounds) She's full grown and eats like a cow but just wont bulk out. 









Pic 2: Penny's brother from the same litter. MUCH bulkier and larger than her 








Pic 3: Play date with some other Boston's, all different litters. Penny is the smaller one. Mable, who's 13 is next to her, and Spinner on the ground, 10 years. All 3 have completely different body structures. 








So it's possible there's some Boston in there despite him not being too bulky. I also agree with Kyllobernese though and could see some Rat Terrier in there. Regardless, you're little guy is adorable, and is a great example why I also love mix breeds. Never know what you're gonna get!


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Aww, yes, they definitely come in all different shapes and sizes! Precious!!


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

I've got more!! He's now 9 months old and still around 25 lbs.










Being long!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Pretty sure he's part bat.

Seriously though, those ears, they kill me.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

aburgess88 said:


> I've got more!! He's now 9 months old and still around 25 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaawwww!! Love those ears! I think gingerkid kit it right on the nose...part bat  Love how he's trying to get every slice of sunbeam he can!


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

I posted one of these in the furbaby holiday thread as well, but here are Loki's first Christmas pictures!!










I don't know what he's doing in this one, but it's cute!









And my favorite!


----------



## Rootin'Rigby (Dec 21, 2013)

Not sure, but he looks A LOT like our puppy! Ours is Dachshund/Chi, and he looks a lot like Loki, but I think Loki has longer legs. I don't see Pit in him at all, but maybe some type of terrier. 

He's super cute, congrats!!

Here is our dog- they look a lot alike.


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Aww, so cute! They do look similar! And yes, Loki's long legs and his giant ears are 2 of his silliest characteristics!


----------



## Rootin'Rigby (Dec 21, 2013)

aburgess88 said:


> Aww, so cute! They do look similar! And yes, Loki's long legs and his giant ears are 2 of his silliest characteristics!


Looks like your dog is much bigger than Rigby is going to get though.


----------



## JillieBean (Oct 6, 2013)

CKC, Papillon, Boston?


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Rootin'Rigby said:


> Looks like your dog is much bigger than Rigby is going to get though.


Hehe, yes, he's much bigger than I was expecting! Not huge, but a good size.

And JillieBean, I've never heard CKC or Papillon before! I've gotten a lot of Boston. What characteristics make you think those breeds, if you don't mind asking? I don't know a whole lot about this stuff.


----------



## AustralianShepherdOwner (Dec 24, 2013)

Pitbulls are terriers. He looks like he could potentially have it in him.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

His head reminds me a lot of a boston - particularly the eyes/forehead/ears. Obviously not the nose, but hte rest, yes.

Heck, I could even buy Boston/Rat Terrier.


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yep, I've really been thinking Boston lately, except for his nose, of course!


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok, here are some new ones. He's a little over 10 months, and around 28 pounds.

Ignore how laser-ish his eyes are... I liked this one because it shows his whole body... which I think looks very Boston, other than his face... maybe a little slimmer.









And this one is just cute.
This is his "Please throw the toy!" face.










What do ya'll think of Loki?


----------

